

If You Love Something, Set It Sort-Of Free: Condé Nast Mulling Reddit Spin-Off - raghus
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20110321/if-you-love-something-set-it-sort-of-free-cond-nast-mulling-reddit-spin-off/

======
pavel_lishin
Straight from jedberg's mouth: "This article is a complete fabrication. He
should be ashamed to call himself a journalist."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/g8ht8/cond%C3%A9...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/g8ht8/cond%C3%A9_nast_mulling_reddit_spinoff/c1lpgz7)

